# Do you premix your colours?



## Cutter (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm curious how many people premix their oxides/micas/labcolours, etc. in large(ish) batches for ease of use. And if so do you have a general measurement/ratio for said premixes?

Cheers


----------



## lsg (Feb 2, 2014)

I premix my powdered colorants. Check to see if your colorants, such as titanium dioxide, are water or oil soluble. Mix 1 tsp. oxide or ultramarine with 1 Tbsp. light oil.

Here is a tutorial on mixing lab colors.

http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/tips-and-tricks/diluting-bramble-berry-labcolors/


----------



## kazmi (Feb 2, 2014)

I've pre-mixed all of my oil soluble colorants in olive oil that I keep in the fridge.  That way they are handy and already saturated so no streaks, etc.   I mixed them concentrated (1 tablespoon per ounce of oil) and store them in small 4 oz squeeze bottles.  Enough for several batches of soap but not too large of bottles that they could go bad before I get a chance to use them up.


----------



## Cutter (Feb 2, 2014)

Why do you refrigerate them? 

Is glycerine only suitable for labcolours?

And do they settle or separate after premix - so you'd need to shake them up again?

I ask because I thought that spending a day doing up a whole mess of labs/micas/oxides in 500ml-1l bottles and I won't have to do it again for a very long while. 

Thanks!


----------



## bluelilyboutique (Feb 5, 2014)

What's the difference between using powdered & liquid kind?


----------



## AnnaMarie (Feb 5, 2014)

I mix 1/4-1/2 tsp of pigment with about a tbsp of oil; my titanium dioxide and clays I mix 1 tsp with about a tbsp of water; micas don't require any mixing; and lab colors I also mix with water according to soap queen's directions.  When I premix my colors blend better, and I don't get color "spots" in my soap.
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Feb 5, 2014)

This is such a great idea. 
I would think it would take a long while for them to go bad in the 
in the fridge.


----------



## jenneelk (Feb 5, 2014)

Yep.. I posted a pic of mine a while back.. I have around 30 premixed micas and pigments. Some in water and some in oil. 
I also have my natural colors predone and in my fridge. 
Colors in oil I don't refridgerator and just out in the cold garage.


----------



## hannahkeenan (May 11, 2014)

I've had troubles with TD and it getting stuck to all my utensils and tools. Then when I go to wash them it's stays in the sink and on my scrubbing brushes- how do u get it off?


----------



## seven (May 19, 2014)

bluelilyboutique said:


> What's the difference between using powdered & liquid kind?



same thing basically. some colors come in powder, some in liquid, some in color blocks (like labcolor). 

with liquid ones.. most of them are ready to use as is. just shake the bottle and use as needed. pretty handy actually. some also need to be mixed with water or glycerine first.

with powdered ones, you're gonna need to mix them with oil/water first. if you put the powder straight to the soap, it's gonna get clumps. not all the time though, as i've seen ppl use their micas straight to the batter.


------------------------------------------
i only premix my water soluble TD. i keep the mixture in a small plastic cup ready to use anytime i make soap.


----------

